# transfering files/programmes from MX-900 to MX-980?



## freehugs (May 7, 2009)

Hi, I own and have programmed my URC MX-900, but am updating to a MX-980. I s there any easy way or any way to transfer or copy my 900 files to my 980? 
thanks in advance


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Short answer: NO

Read the answer Daniel gave you to this question on Remote Central ... he is spot on.

Also he is correct in recommending you the MX-880 instead because you can transfer the program over.


----------

